# Oldest Ancient Civilizations of the World



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2014)

Interesting short piece on the ten oldest ancient civilizations of the world...http://www.factofun.com/top-10-oldest-ancient-civilizations-world/


----------



## Meanderer (May 26, 2014)

*Island Hoppers!*

#10 caught my attention:The Island Hoppers of *The Aroi Sun Kingdom of the Pacific.  
http://ufo.whipnet.org/creation/ancient.advanced.civilizations/index2.html

"According to the Easter Islanders, the statues of the islands walked or levitated in order to move in a clock-wise spiral around the island. On the island of Pohnpei, the Micronesians claim that the stones of the eleven-square-mile city were levitated into place. 

The Polynesians of New Zealand, Easter Island, Hawaii and Tahiti all believe that their ancestors had the ability of flight and would travel through the air from island to island. Was this the Air Atlantis flight that stopped in Malta, Ba'albek, and Rama destined for the remote but popular convention center at Easter Island?"







​​
*


----------



## Michael. (May 27, 2014)

I always believed that important answers lie beneath the* Mohenjo-daro site in the Indus Valley*,Pakistan.

It is a major archeological site discovered in the 1920s in the province of Sindh, Pakistan. 

During the time the Egyptians were building the pyramids,the people in the Indus Valley (Pakistan) were already constructing buildings. 

Unlike the chaotic cities of the Mesopotamians, the Indus Valley city had been built on a precise grid system and featured a fortified area that contained the most important buildings of the city. 
The buildings were constructed with standard sized bricks, another feature that had not been seen amongst the early civilization of Mesopotamia.

Built around 2600 BCE, it was one of the largest settlements of the ancient Indus Valley Civilization, and one of the world's earliest major urban settlements, contemporaneous with the civilizations of ancient Egypt, 
Mesopotamia, and Crete. 

It was designated a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1980.

Unfortunately with the current unrest in that part of the world only a small fraction of the Moen-jo-Daro site has been excavated and only a small handful of archaeologists have worked on the site.

The mysteries of the Indus Valley Civilization lie waiting for discovery.

It is on my list of places to visit (security permitting) next time I visit Pakistan.
.


----------

